# Anyone know whats up with Paradigm?



## Moparfreak (Sep 14, 2004)

Is Paradigm still in business or did they close up shop? I have been trying to reach them for quite sometime now with no luck. If you know how to reach Brandon, please post here or PM me. Thanks for your help.

GA


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

The way i heard it is this.. Big Jim did most of paradym's stuff.. Since his departure brandon hasnt done anything.. Ive heard from many people he took there money and ran.. I havent seen his name on any race results either.. If i had to venture and say there is no more paradym..

Most of there team drivers have left as well..Im assuming for product reasons..


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh my.....hardly the truth.

Big Jim did VERY little Paradigm stuff.....he would not touch the trinity based stocks....

The only motors he did for Paradigm was some MVP stocks.....when he died, I think he still had 20 of them he never completed....they were supposed to be a LIMITED EDITION thing....

Brandon wound his own stuff.....I know he has the equipment.....

Jim was a great guy, but poor at time management and way too picky.....if Brandon would of relied on Jim for any type of massive quanities, he would of been out of business in a month.....

Last I talked to Brandon he was reorganizing his stuff......have not heard from him since....

I do know there is ticked off customers out there.....there was a huge thread on here from one....

Later EddieO


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Like i say its what i heard.. i race in wisconsin where he lives.. This is what has been going around when the subject is brought up at the tracks..I do know there isnt anyone ive talked to who is very happy with them right now.. Even if he re starts i dont see much ever happening again.. its pretty tuff to come back from a tarnished name...


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, your right on that.....its very hard to come back.....we'll see I guess.....

You can tell the rumor birds though, it wasn't, nor was it ever Big Jim's fault......unless they were waiting on the Big Jim MVPs......even the Big Jim alignment bars were outsourced by Brandon....Jim just drew up the design....

Later EddieO


----------



## grif (Sep 3, 2003)

Last time I saw his name pop up he was running at Dirt Heaven or OCC near Appleton.

http://www.dirtheaven.com/

People up there are his buddies, they know where he is!


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

I talked to him a few weeks ago at the Midwest Touring Car series race in Green Bay... he didn't mention anything about his business and I didn't ask... but he is still around :dude:


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

As many people as he has upset and ripped off I'm sure he would'nt say anything about his business.What goes around comes around! :dude:


----------

